# EvenTT13 - All the Details!



## Nem

This year's national gathering of TTs, EvenTT13, is set to be the biggest and best ever. We had such a fantastic time last year at the Heritage Motor Centre in Gaydon that we booked it again with a view to making it even better!

Sunday 30th June is the date to remember with public entry from 10am. This entrance time is strict, with any cars arriving early being held in the outer carpark so please plan to arrive for 10am and not much before. We again have the entire car park area in front of the museum so even though we can't book the weather the hard standing parking area will cause no issues come rain or hopefully shine.

Every ticket to EvenTT13 purchased entitles you to unrestricted access to the TTOC parking and show area along with full access to the Heritage Motor Museum itself all day long. Tickets are already on sale in the Club Shop found here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/tickets with prices set at £5 for TTOC members and their guests, £10 for all non members and £5 for all children under 16.

One great addition this year is the HMC cavalcade and photo shoot opportunity for every car which is part of our EvenTT. This is a chance for 24 cars at a time to take part in a formation drive and organised photograph stop which will be running throughout the day. On arrival every car will be given a ticket with a number and a time slot for their turn. When your time comes around you will need to drive to the allotted meeting place to be led out for this fantastic part of the day.

As always we have been working with our advertising partners and contacting suitable traders to attend our EvenTT, the following list comprises those confirmed to this point. We will continue to add to the list over the coming weeks.









The TT Shop - http://www.thettshop.co.uk - Support as always at EvenTT with TT accessories, spares and tuning products.









APS - http://www.autops.co.uk - Discuss all your servicing and tuning needs with Ed and the guys.









Norfolk Performance Cars - http://www.norfolkperformancecarsales.co.uk - Showing a selection of the very best used TT's on the market.









Michelin Tyres - http://www.michelin.co.uk - Showcasing their latest developments in tyre technology.









Boot Bag - http://www.boot-bag.com/audi.htm - Boot Rackless storage products for roadsters.









The Wheel Specialist - http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk - Wheel refurbishment demonstration and advice.









Excel Dents - http://www.exceldents.co.uk - Dent removal specialists - slots will be available throughout the day but you are advised to contact them and book to secure your session. Please ring 0800 977 5347 quoting the TT Owners Club Event with brief details of your dent/dents for advice and to book in. Many of our members have used Excel before so spaces will be taken up quickly!









Stratford Audi - http://listers.co.uk/Audi/Stratford - Bringing along an R8 show car at midday.

*Concourse:*

You can register your place in the concourse event via the Club shop when you purchase you tickets. There is an option there to select you wish to be part of the competition. This year we are simply have two categories, best Mk1 and best Mk2 with a winner and runner up in both. This means there is no distinction for coupe and roadsters or standard or modified cars, just simply how well maintained your car is. Our good friend Dom at Dodo Juice has offered to sponsor the competition so we have some great prizes available from him.










*AGM and Hotel:*

We are again staying at the Warwick Hilton for 2013 with a small number of rooms reserved for us. The cost is £90 for a single or £100 per double room for the Saturday night to include breakfast on the Sunday morning. If you wish to reserve one of these rooms please contact us at [email protected] so we can arrange this for you.

For the AGM Evening on Saturday 29th June we have booked the function room in the hotel where this year we are having our food catered for in the room itself. Tickets for the AGM Evening at a cost of £15 per person can be purchased via the Club shop. Please remember the AGM is for Club members only along with their partners and families. The main reason for the change in food provision is so we can manage the timing of the evening ourselves, we have in recent years had to start the AGM very late so this should allow the evening to run a lot easier.

*Committee Elections and Voting:*

This year all voting is to be conducted online via the TTOC Members Area. So it is imperative that as a member of the TTOC you need to be registered there to be able to cast your votes. Please visit http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members to sign up if you have not done so already. Registration here is free for all TTOC members but is unfortunately not done automatically on joining the Club.

All members wishing to stand for a committee position need to send in their proposal of position along with a brief statement with why they wish to stand and any supporting information and include a TTOC members details to second this proposal. This need to be sent via email to [email protected] no later than Friday June 14th to allow all requests to be processed. On Friday June 21st the voting will open on the Members Area to allow all members 7 days to cast their votes. Voting will close at midnight Friday June 28th, the day before the AGM.

The AGM will consist of the committee reports, including financial review, for the last year, the official announcement of the committee members voted in for 2013/2014, introduction and ideas for the coming year from the new committee, along with an open question and answer session.

If you are not able to attend the AGM you are of course welcome to email any matters you wish to raise to [email protected] for inclusion in the Q&A session.

Any major decisions arising from the evenings discussions will then be posted on the Members Area following the evenTT weekend to allow the whole membership the opportunity to discuss and vote upon before any action is taken.


----------



## carpet3

Sounds great, I think my gf and I will be in attendance on the Sunday.

Assuming we don't stay over on the say I presume you just turn up at 10am on the Sunday?


----------



## Nem

carpet3 said:


> Sounds great, I think my gf and I will be in attendance on the Sunday.
> 
> Assuming we don't stay over on the say I presume you just turn up at 10am on the Sunday?


Thats correct, if you can try and order tickets in advance it makes it a lot easier for us on the day.


----------



## mad hatter

as a new member I will look forward to this and meeting lots of TT owners.


----------



## Nem

mad hatter said:


> as a new member I will look forward to this and meeting lots of TT owners.


Thats what it's all about, there will be plenty of us there 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

mad hatter said:


> as a new member I will look forward to this and meeting lots of TT owners.


Are you sure you're a member ? don't miss out on the prize draw


----------



## tristan2

I've bought 2 tickets when should I receive them in the post


----------



## S12BOS

Hi what time does the event go on till as i cannot make it at 10 am more like 12.30 ish.
Cheers

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

S12BOS said:


> Hi what time does the event go on till as i cannot make it at 10 am more like 12.30 ish.
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Usually is goes on untill 4:30 5ish and well worth turning up


----------



## mad hatter

Wallsendmag said:


> mad hatter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a new member I will look forward to this and meeting lots of TT owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're a member ? don't miss out on the prize draw
Click to expand...

I thought I was? Why do you know different? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jparnell11

This sounds great not long had my tt so I'm new to all this, see you all there!


----------



## Nem

tristan2 said:


> I've bought 2 tickets when should I receive them in the post


You won't!



TTOC Shop said:


> Tickets will be sent out via email for you to print at home before the evenTT. Please ensure your email address is correct for you get your tickets.
> To clarify, you will not receive tickets in the post this year.


 8)


----------



## Nem

mad hatter said:


> I thought I was? Why do you know different? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There is a difference from being a forum member (which is free) to being a TT Owners Club Member (which requires a paid subscription).


----------



## tristan2

Nem said:


> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought 2 tickets when should I receive them in the post
> 
> 
> 
> You won't!
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC Shop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets will be sent out via email for you to print at home before the evenTT. Please ensure your email address is correct for you get your tickets.
> To clarify, you will not receive tickets in the post this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

I bought them last week through paypal when will I get the email to print off


----------



## Nem

We usually do them all as a batch together two weeks before the event.


----------



## Shootist

tristan2 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought 2 tickets when should I receive them in the post
> 
> 
> 
> You won't!
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC Shop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets will be sent out via email for you to print at home before the evenTT. Please ensure your email address is correct for you get your tickets.
> To clarify, you will not receive tickets in the post this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought them last week through paypal when will I get the email to print off
Click to expand...

My email after purchasing said:

Your "Print at Home" tickets will be emailed out the week before the evenTT


----------



## Wallsendmag

Shootist said:


> My email after purchasing said:
> 
> Your "Print at Home" tickets will be emailed out the week before the evenTT


That's because I usually email the tickets and I'm in Portugal until the Monday before the event :wink:


----------



## peter-ss

mad hatter said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a new member I will look forward to this and meeting lots of TT owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're a member ? don't miss out on the prize draw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was? Why do you know different? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Here's a link to joining the TT Owners Club - There's loads of great events and an excellent quarterly magazine as well as other benefits.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... b7599107f6


----------



## mad hatter

Nem said:


> mad hatter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was? Why do you know different? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference from being a forum member (which is free) to being a TT Owners Club Member (which requires a paid subscription).
Click to expand...

Ok guess that means I won't be going then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

mad hatter said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was? Why do you know different? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference from being a forum member (which is free) to being a TT Owners Club Member (which requires a paid subscription).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok guess that means I won't be going then [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Non members are welcome, they just don't get the members discounted entry fee.


----------



## Nathanho123

cant wait for this !


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... can you pay at the gate on the day? ... I know that this isn't ideal for the TTOC- it's just that I've got quite a few prior engagments around the end of June, and am not sure at this stage I'll definitely be able to make it ... 

... if you can pay on the gate on the day- is the pricing structure the same, and what documentation would I need to prove I was a paid up member- or does everybody who pays on the day pay non-member prices? ...

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Nem

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... can you pay at the gate on the day? ... I know that this isn't ideal for the TTOC- it's just that I've got quite a few prior engagments around the end of June, and am not sure at this stage I'll definitely be able to make it ...
> 
> ... if you can pay on the gate on the day- is the pricing structure the same, and what documentation would I need to prove I was a paid up member- or does everybody who pays on the day pay non-member prices? ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


You can pay on the day indeed, it just makes it easier if people pre-book if they can, keeps the queues down on the day.

Price might be slightly higher on the day, although I think last year we keeps it the same to make cash and change simple on the gate.

Just need your membership card with you and we'll check against the full membership list we'll have with us.


----------



## warrenstuart

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... can you pay at the gate on the day? ... I know that this isn't ideal for the TTOC- it's just that I've got quite a few prior engagments around the end of June, and am not sure at this stage I'll definitely be able to make it ...
> 
> ... if you can pay on the gate on the day- is the pricing structure the same


+1 weekends are just mental for us at times and to be able to make a last min decision on the Sunday morning and pay on the gate would be a big plus.

Warren.

EDIT - post above with answer arrived whilst i was typing this one! :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

I've booked the hotel and ordered the event tickets but couldn't find the AGM tickets in the shop?


----------



## Nem

AGM evening tickets are just being finished, will be in the shop soon. Will post up once they are in the shop


----------



## Audiphil

Tickets ordered will be driving down on the day


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> AGM evening tickets are just being finished, will be in the shop soon. Will post up once they are in the shop


Do you really need an AGM evening ticket or can you just turn up?


----------



## Desi

Will Michelin be selling and fitting tyres at bargain prices on the day or just promoting them?

Des


----------



## Charlesuk

ohhhhhhh only just realised this is an hour away from me, count me in! this will be my first ever car meet, and its with a bunch of tt's, niceeeee!

well up for it!


----------



## TT Owners Club

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> AGM evening tickets are just being finished, will be in the shop soon. Will post up once they are in the shop
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need an AGM evening ticket or can you just turn up?
Click to expand...

You can just turn up , we just need an idea of how many are going to arrange the catering.


----------



## TT Owners Club

peter-ss said:


> I've booked the hotel and ordered the event tickets but couldn't find the AGM tickets in the shop?


Here you go Peter Buffet Tickets


----------



## peter-ss

That's great, thanks - I'll order my ticket later today.

Is £5 the correct price?

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT Owners Club

peter-ss said:


> That's great, thanks - I'll order my ticket later today.
> 
> Is £5 the correct price?


Yes


----------



## Templar

Count me in again, had a great time last year and the weather was pretty good too.
Looking forward to a drive round the track for photos, should be a good day.


----------



## peter-ss

Tickets ordered. 

For future reference, does it make any difference to the club if people pay via Paypal or bank transfer?


----------



## phope

The more people pay by bank transfer, the less the club pays in Paypal fees 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=265811

Every £10 paid via Paypal, Paypal take off 54p

Paypal is popular with people but I reckon from April 2012 to end of March 2013, the club has had Paypal fees of over £870 deducted...money that could otherwise go back into member benefits


----------



## Templar

phope said:


> The more people pay by bank transfer, the less the club pays in Paypal fees
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=265811
> 
> Every £10 paid via Paypal, Paypal take off 54p
> 
> Paypal is popular with people but I reckon from April 2012 to end of March 2013, the club has had Paypal fees of over £870 deducted...money that could otherwise go back into member benefits


PayPal is also quick and easy which can make a difference IMO some people feel quite comfortable with PayPal meaning more people will use it.
Just a thought.


----------



## phope

Yup - agree, hence why we offer the choice of payment method

£800 or more each year would go a long way to reinvesting in club activities though, you must admit


----------



## Templar

phope said:


> Yup - agree, hence why we offer the choice of payment method
> 
> £800 or more each year would go a long way to reinvesting in club activities though, you must admit


I agree, but you may get less subscribers and online ticket sales if it were card details only.
Anyways, I don't mean to bicker, I'm happy with the way things are


----------



## phope

Not at all 

Full card merchant facilities are also silly expensive and way beyond what the club needs, so Paypal suits the club fine. It is quick and convenient for what we need, but obviously Paypal take a cut.

If people were to pay using direct bank transfers (which are free to both the sender and the club), then it cuts out the slice that Paypal take...no doubt diverted to some offshore tax haven


----------



## hugy

Just ordered my tickets.
looking forward to meeting a few members for the first time.


----------



## whispering john

Will pay on the gate on sunday, first time for use with the TTS


----------



## Skipton01

Nem said:


> *Committee Elections and Voting:*
> 
> This year all voting is to be conducted online via the TTOC Members Area. So it is imperative that as a member of the TTOC you need to be registered there to be able to cast your votes. Please visit http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members to sign up if you have not done so already. Registration here is free for all TTOC members but is unfortunately not done automatically on joining the Club.
> 
> All members wishing to stand for a committee position need to send in their proposal of position along with a brief statement with why they wish to stand and any supporting information and include a TTOC members details to second this proposal. This need to be sent via email to [email protected] no later than Friday June 14th to allow all requests to be processed. On Friday June 21st the voting will open on the Members Area to allow all members 7 days to cast their votes. Voting will close at midnight Friday June 28th, the day before the AGM.
> 
> The AGM will consist of the committee reports, including financial review, for the last year, the official announcement of the committee members voted in for 2013/2014, introduction and ideas for the coming year from the new committee, along with an open question and answer session.
> 
> If you are not able to attend the AGM you are of course welcome to email any matters you wish to raise to [email protected] for inclusion in the Q&A session.
> 
> Any major decisions arising from the evenings discussions will then be posted on the Members Area following the evenTT weekend to allow the whole membership the opportunity to discuss and vote upon before any action is taken.


Am I alone in my concerns that the voting will be under the complete control of the current committee and Chairman? Also, the online only method does preclude those members who may be unable to vote online for whatever reason.

I'm possibly being too cautious in my thinking, but having the current Chair and committee controlling the voting is like having Cameron doing the counting at the next General Election - there are methods available to ensure independence and impartiality so why are they not being employed, especially in light of the recent troubles within the committee and the actions of the Chair in particular?

Also, I'd ask that votes in person at the AGM are allowable, so that the procedure is in line with the clubs currently adopted constitution (Section H, Clause 3, point iv & Section H, Clause 7).


----------



## Nem

This has actually been discussed this last few days and a slightly revised voting procedure will be communicated shortly.

This is basically an amendment of the online voting system which will now show which members have placed votes allowing people to now vote at the agm or via post if they wish, and we have the data to prevent duplicate votes.


----------



## Nyxx

Skipton01 said:


> Am I alone in my concerns that the voting will be under the complete control of the current committee and Chairman? Also, the online only method does preclude those members who may be unable to vote online for whatever reason...............................................


 :roll: :roll: yes you are alone in your paranoia and for the rest....
Dear me, a few words come to mind but this little smilie will do...... :lol:

Who shot JFK? :roll:

And where off........... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## R6B TT

This is a friendly Car Club for people with a common interest, it isn't the UN Security Council.


----------



## rustyintegrale

R6B TT said:


> This is a friendly Car Club for people with a common interest, it isn't the UN Security Council.


Absolutely correct Rob and I agree. However past events have shown that the current committee is not shy of bending or even just interpreting the rules in their own favour. Is it no wonder people get sceptical and everyone on the committee gets tarred with the same brush?

It shouldn't be like this because as you say it is a car club first and foremost. But judging by some of the behaviour of late you'd be forgiven for thinking being on the committee was ever so slightly like being part of an invited guest list.

This AGM is an opportunity for change and one promised by the current committee in return for the EGM earlier this year being abandoned. It is in the interests of all members that this election be run as fairly and transparently as possible.

If nothing else it must serve to reassure everyone that the club is being run for the benefit of the members and not for the privileged few to indulge in their hobby from some perceived higher plane.


----------



## Nyxx

rustyintegrale said:


> This AGM is an opportunity for change and one promised by the current committee in return for the EGM earlier this year being abandoned. It is in the interests of all members that this election be run as fairly and transparently as possible.
> 
> If nothing else it must serve to reassure everyone that the club is being run for the benefit of the members and not for the privileged few to indulge in their hobby from some perceived higher plane.


The EGM never got of the ground because the people who wanted it only got around 10 votes a far cry from the 25 needed.

I will give you two e.g of how the current chairman works.
At Stanford Hall, he and he alone got there and set up all the stand, banners, huge parasol. All for the member to turn up and enjoy, for the members not any "privileged" members. Who do you think was the last one to leave?
I saw this last year also, one man doing everything after a 2 hour drive to get there first and set everything up, other committee member turn up like normal members after all the work had been done.
"A privileged few" ! I think not, more like a guy that works hard to make it work and let's not forget is totally un paid.

Indeed done for nothing but the common interest of the members. He has been doing it for years.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nyxx said:


> Indeed done for nothing but the common interest of the members. He has been doing it for years.


Yes, there is no arguing with Nick's work ethic. He is also a big and long-term TT fan so none of that is in dispute.

But there's no getting away from the proven fact that certain events have provoked irregular behaviour. That is not entirely down to Nick because decisions like that have to be put to the vote. That would suggest others colluded with the chairman to 'make it happen'.

This behaviour led to the call for the EGM. Unfortunately that was ill-planned, mis-timed and launched with little consideration given to how it was to be implemented. Questions were asked that remained unanswered. Not the best way to launch an opposing team.

A free competitive vote is what is now required. But in order for members to act responsibly they have to have a clear understanding of what each candidate proposes and how they plan to work together for the good of the club and it's membership. Clearly the current committee has the advantage because they have recent experience. Equally they have shown what they're capable of when a disagreement over policy arises.

What would be great is to see this election extremely well publicised, promoted and clearly defined for all TTOC members - not just those that are active. If there really are hundreds who have the right to vote but remain unaware that their actions are required, then they must be encouraged to participate.

For voters it's no good complaining after the election has taken place. The elected committee needs to be reassured that they have the backing of the majority of the membership. Without those missing voters that 'comfort' will never be achieved.


----------



## Nyxx

rustyintegrale said:


> What would be great is to see this election extremely well publicised, promoted and clearly defined for all TTOC members - not just those that are active. If there really are hundreds who have the right to vote but remain unaware that their actions are required, then they must be encouraged to participate.
> 
> For voters it's no good complaining after the election has taken place. The elected committee needs to be reassured that they have the backing of the majority of the membership. Without those missing voters that 'comfort' will never be achieved.


I agree


----------



## peter-ss

Nyxx said:


> I will give you two e.g of how the current chairman works.
> At Stanford Hall, he and he alone got there and set up all the stand, banners, huge parasol. All for the member to turn up and enjoy, for the members not any "privileged" members. Who do you think was the last one to leave?


Dave,

I agree completely with your support of how hard Nick works for the club.

However, when it came to the end of the day Dani, myself and others helped pack everything away and even John lent a hand too.

I do generally help out with packing up at the end events and one day I hope to remember how to get those darned flag poles put away properly!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Like with every club or online forum, the chairman/committee may not be in paid positions - but there are obvious 'perks' to the jobs. Getting invited to free Audi track days/launches/events, or free entry to shows must be worth something, and I'm sure it's something everyone wishes they could get.
I know as a mod on another forum we do get the odd 'benefit' now and again (even if its being bought dinner at club events or something...)


----------



## Nyxx

The point is Peter that, IMHO Nick is always the one there getting everything ready when other are still in bed.

A bit different to helping pack away. But nice that people helped out.

Speaking personally it makes me sick what is happening, yes Nick did not do what he did in the best way but ....he who has not sinned cast the first stone.... Or better put..Nobody ever reflected to themselves they could have done that in a better way?

Now look at all the utter [email protected]" Shall I stand for the committee".......vote to let me know if you like me!! And people standing for jobs! Really did I miss a recruitment post?

Really! 
I think people should take a long hard look in the mirror and ask themselves why. 
The best one was..."shall we ask someone who know one has ever heard of to stand for Nick's job". Yer that's a great idea? All for the best of the club ofc......BS.

People should read Phope post asking John for a reply and "if"
Phope post is right then all the people with the knifes out better take another look in the mirror.

If people really only wanted what is best for the club, then give the people who are currently running it a chance and then if they prove not to be capable then kick the lot of them out. But if you really want what is best ffs give them a chance.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nyxx said:


> The best one was..."shall we ask someone who know one has ever heard of to stand for Nick's job". Yer that's a great idea? All for the best of the club ofc......BS.


So you'd discount someone for a job if you've never heard of them before? A bit discriminatory don't you think?
Fact is, the best man for the job could be someone new, someone nobodies ever heard of, someone eminently qualified. If you're not prepared to listen to them or read their manifesto, and take the risk of voting for them, then things might stagnate. Or remain just as they are and carry on as well as you 'think' it is. (for better or worse, and obviously completely different to the next person!)
Everyone should be heard, everyone should be considered. It's only fare.


----------



## Gazzer

Nyxx said:


> The point is Peter that, IMHO Nick is always the one there getting everything ready when other are still in bed.
> 
> A bit different to helping pack away. But nice that people helped out.
> 
> Speaking personally it makes me sick what is happening, yes Nick did not do what he did in the best way but ....he who has not sinned cast the first stone.... Or better put..Nobody ever reflected to themselves they could have done that in a better way?
> 
> Now look at all the utter [email protected]" Shall I stand for the committee".......vote to let me know if you like me!! And people standing for jobs! Really did I miss a recruitment post?
> 
> Really!
> I think people should take a long hard look in the mirror and ask themselves why.
> The best one was..."shall we ask someone who know one has ever heard of to stand for Nick's job". Yer that's a great idea? All for the best of the club ofc......BS.
> 
> People should read Phope post asking John for a reply and "if"
> Phope post is right then all the people with the knifes out better take another look in the mirror.
> 
> If people really only wanted what is best for the club, then give the people who are currently running it a chance and then if they prove not to be capable then kick the lot of them out. But if you really want what is best ffs give them a chance.


Hold up dave, if you have a problem with my topic then post on it and don't slate me on a different thread please.


----------



## Nyxx

It's not about you Gary its about the hole thing.

Bart, yes a would if I was happy with the person doing the job, I don't imploy someone in a job and carrie on interview for the job after.
Apart from how John case was handled pls give me a list on anything else you feel Nick has not done a good job on. Also make a very long list on his history and track record of what a good job he has done, but you would soon replace someone with a record like that for someone in your eyes that has on paper got a good CV.

A good CV and the right person for the job are to very different things. Not someone who John digs up. Please don't try and kid anyone other wise because skippy was bought in for no other reason to lead that cou de tau, that turned out to be....well.....a joke, but am sure all the back stabbers are working closely behind closed doors. Planning a another cou.

All for the best of interest for the club! Sorry I just don't see it at all.

I take you lot have never made one mistake in your jobs. dear me...

It's running like davelincs post, sorry that was wrong it was John post that dave copied and pasted or was it as it turned out Skippy post? its turning into jobs for the boys.....Johns boys

John to take the mag back to looking like it came out of a bedroom unlike the new mag that looks like a pro mag 2013
Skippy for Nicks job....../clap well done!
Peter for Club sec
Gaz on the committee
It's not hard to figure out the other names that will come out, all for the good of the club.......please ....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nyxx said:


> Bart, yes a would if I was happy with the person doing the job, I don't imploy someone in a job and carrie on interview for the job after.
> Apart from how John case was handled pls give me a list on anything else you feel Nick has not done a good job on. Also make a very long list on his history and track record of what a good job he has done, but you would soon replace someone with a record like that for someone in your eyes that has on paper got a good CV.


I only joined the club last year, so my knowledge of Nick and the committee's activities (good and bad) can only be based on that period. No doubt it won't be long enough in your eyes to have a valid opinion on things, but its just my experiences/opinions on the Club, so it's important *to me*.

I joined the club to mainly: a) benefit from club discounts to make owning a TT more affordable and; b) meet some like minded people for a bit of a laugh and share my TT owning experience/knowledge.

a) Discounts... hmmm, not that many I'm afraid. Compared to other clubs/forums I belong to (snow sports based) there's very few deals with shops/suppliers/garages for discounts.
Whereas I can get at least a -10% discount at very many of the hundreds of snow sports shops, indoor slopes, holiday companies, etc in the UK (Ellis Bringham/TSA, Snow&Rock, smaller retailers, etc) there's comparatively few discounts through the TTOC. I phoned a well known retailer (and TTF sponsor) the other week wanting to buy something for £70-80, asked for a TTOC discount and was refused! Which is... disappointing 

Yes there are discount deals organised with companies, but not that many. Surely the promise of recommending its 900-odd paid-up members go shop with a retailer should attract more discount partners? And once their trade goes up it should start the snowball rolling and more companies will come onboard and offer us discounts. So who's actively looking for these deals? It seems the current committee've completely forgotten to renew the deals they've already got in place (and the ex-communicated committee member (John?) who's trying to renew these deals is being slated for it)

B) club events... Being a shy and retiring type I though I'd attended the bigger events as they were promised to be 'fun' and I might get to meet fellow owners. So went to EvenTT12, AITP (even managing to park at the club stand), and ADI at Castle Coombe.

At each event I milled about, looked at the cars, hung around the club stand (well, gazebo and flag pole - not the AITP 'Best Club Stand' winner I was expecting), and generally hoped to catch someone's eye and start a bit of a chat (being shy and retiring I'm not one to march up to people and just loudly introduce myself.) 
And at all three events, in all that time, not one person from the club approached me or engaged me in conversation. Not. a. Single. One*.
_*Well, other than a lady selling raffle tickets, but everyone was approached for these._

Yes it could be claimed Nick and the Committee were busy. But not *all * the time. There were times they just sat around the gazebo chatting to people they obviously knew already.
Now, previously I had an MGB and went to MG events, and found that at most events there'd be someone from the club (usually a couple of the women (hunting in packs!)) whose 'job' it was to go around and just talk to people (Membership or Social secretary, something like that)
They'd be like _"hi, how are you? Enjoying the show? Do you have an MG? Do you know about the MGOC? Can I give you some info? Where you from? Oh, there's a group that meets local to you..." etc, etc._ This seemed a much friendlier set-up with more personable people than I found at TTOC events. I dunno, maybe my face doesn't fit?
But it was like that at all three events - nobody from the Club made any effort to talk to the new face. And being there on my own over the course of the day it did get a bit... boring.

So you can see I think some things need to be done, some things need to change, new ideas brought in, a fresh lick of paint maybe to spruce the old girl up.

So who gets my vote is largely down to what they promise to do in future to improve things. For me. And others like me.


----------



## Nyxx

A year is more that long enough even a week if someone have read thought all the forums..
Enjoyed your post and your thoughts, someone what i call "working the front desk" is a good idea for shows for catching people.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nyxx said:


> A year is more that long enough even a week if someone have read thought all the forums..
> Enjoyed your post and your thoughts, someone what i call "working the front desk" is a good idea for shows for catching people.


At all the events I attend I am usually on the club stand all day .its very rare that I am not behind the shop desk all people have to do us come up and say hello . Northerners don't bite really.


----------



## Templar

Would this debate be better put under another thread ?


----------



## Nyxx

Well the AGM is the night before the show so there sort of tied together sadly.

There is going to be an odd feeling on the day. Not nice what ever the out come.


----------



## Gazzer

Wallsendmag said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A year is more that long enough even a week if someone have read thought all the forums..
> Enjoyed your post and your thoughts, someone what i call "working the front desk" is a good idea for shows for catching people.
> 
> 
> 
> At all the events I attend I am usually on the club stand all day .its very rare that I am not behind the shop desk all people have to do us come up and say hello . Northerners don't bite really.
Click to expand...

Andrew i certainly do not want to get into a row, but if you recall my first adi along with adam and vaiva.....we had 3 cars on the stand and Dani was there instantly and then it was yourself as i was booked for track. i did report back that we felt completely left out by the rest of the committee and a good few members as we were not part of the clique. vaiva and adam then both posted and agreed. so to read barts views on adi still says that some things havn't improved maybe as fast as they should. one comment i got from a committee member was that how am i supposed to know who you are? a tad off putting bud if we had cars on the stand tbh.
but that is in the past and i am sure it will be different in the future


----------



## rustyintegrale

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A year is more that long enough even a week if someone have read thought all the forums..
> Enjoyed your post and your thoughts, someone what i call "working the front desk" is a good idea for shows for catching people.
> 
> 
> 
> At all the events I attend I am usually on the club stand all day .its very rare that I am not behind the shop desk all people have to do us come up and say hello . Northerners don't bite really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andrew i certainly do not want to get into a row, but if you recall my first adi along with adam and vaiva.....we had 3 cars on the stand and Dani was there instantly and then it was yourself as i was booked for track. i did report back that we felt completely left out by the rest of the committee and a good few members as we were not part of the clique. vaiva and adam then both posted and agreed. so to read barts views on adi still says that some things havn't improved maybe as fast as they should. one comment i got from a committee member was that how am i supposed to know who you are? a tad off putting bud if we had cars on the stand tbh.
> but that is in the past and i am sure it will be different in the future
Click to expand...

That was pretty much my first experience with a club event. It was the Donington EvenTT. Even though I'd produced pretty much all the artwork for the posters, leaflets, banners, flags etc. as I had just volunteered as Club Designer, only one solitary committee member said hello. It's not like they didn't know what I looked like either so they had the advantage on me...

That attitude set my feelings towards the club as I felt it most unwelcoming - particularly after putting the hours in at very short notice. Although much has changed for the better since those days there is still a long way to go to rectify the 'them and us' mentality that seems to prevail at these events. It's the main reason I no longer make the effort to attend the national event and instead prefer to do local cruises with people who share the same enthusiasm for driving.


----------



## warrenstuart

This has wondered off topic and needs posting up seperately i agree, but even though i'm not a TTOC member i must add that my son and i didn't get there 'till gone 11am last year and we left just after 3pm as we were bored because it did seem like unless you're "one of the crowd" and/or got a list of mods as long as your arm nobody's really interested. Infact the only people we spoke to (and made the effort to approach us) were Hollie, Forrest & Wak... thankyou guys 

Hopefully it will be better this year plus there are 4 or 5 of us going so we can amuse one another if all else fails :lol:

Warren.

P.S. is the wheel re-furb guy going to be doing any work for people on the day or just doing a demonstration?


----------



## Wallsendmag

warrenstuart said:


> This has wondered off topic and needs posting up seperately i agree, but even though i'm not a TTOC member i must add that my son and i didn't get there 'till gone 11am last year and we left just after 3pm as we were bored because it did seem like unless you're "one of the crowd" and/or got a list of mods as long as your arm nobody's really interested. Infact the only people we spoke to (and made the effort to approach us) were Hollie, Forrest & Wak... thankyou guys
> 
> Hopefully it will be better this year plus there are 4 or 5 of us going so we can amuse one another if all else fails :lol:
> 
> Warren.
> 
> P.S. is the wheel re-furb guy going to be doing any work for people on the day or just doing a demonstration?


They will be doing work on the day, might be an idea to contact them in advance to book a spot :wink: I have to say at my first event at Brooklands back in 2004 (been to every one since) I knew nobody apart from some jaundiced pie eating monkey hanger but we said hello put names to faces and so on. This year we will be emailing an info sheet with every ticket so people know who owns each car. The committee ( present one ) all have lanyards and name badges , I am always dressed in a bright colour so stand out somewhat. Just get in say hello ,introduce yourself. We are normally running around like headless chickens first thing but it calms down later . It's normally £12 to get in so a fiver is a bargain .


----------



## Templar

I think that's a good idea the info sheet, people will be able to identify the car to the member/username as its a closed event. Some cars are quite obvious though 

Met a few members at Hopwood services on the way to last year's EvenTT12 and couple at AITP, but unless you're forthcoming its not that easy for some. Me included really.


----------



## Pugwash69

In case anyone is wandering around lost on the day, I'll be there with my wife wandering around lost. Accost us because she's not that scary.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Templar said:


> I think that's a good idea the info sheet, people will be able to identify the car to the member/username as its a closed event. Some cars are quite obvious though


But you don't talk to the car do you? Unless you're Prince Charles in which case I'd recognise your jug ears... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'll either be there in an orange polo or a Newcastle shirt both very easily to spot as ever. Come up and say hello .


----------



## hugy

Wallsendmag said:


> I'll either be there in an orange polo or a Newcastle shirt both very easily to spot as ever. Come up and say hello .


I'll look out for than then 

I should be wearing some bright Vans top so please come and say hello as I have never met any of you guys before.


----------



## Wallsendmag

hugy said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll either be there in an orange polo or a Newcastle shirt both very easily to spot as ever. Come up and say hello .
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look out for than then
> 
> I should be wearing some bright Vans top so please come and say hello as I have never met any of you guys before.
Click to expand...

Orange Vans may be on the menu as well :wink:


----------



## hugy

Wallsendmag said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll either be there in an orange polo or a Newcastle shirt both very easily to spot as ever. Come up and say hello .
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look out for than then
> 
> I should be wearing some bright Vans top so please come and say hello as I have never met any of you guys before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orange Vans may be on the menu as well :wink:
Click to expand...

The wilder the better


----------



## Pugwash69

For reference, I'll be wearing that smug face on my avatar, maybe not the blue top. My car will look like the one in my sig.


----------



## Shootist

So do we have to bring our wives and throw our keys into a pot? oops wrong forum


----------



## Templar

Shootist said:


> So do we have to bring our wives and throw our keys into a pot? oops wrong forum


Haha..fair swop, my wife for your car.. :lol:

I've got the vans trainers, but definitely ain't got a Newcastle top..might have a wolves one..only joking, wouldn't waste my money.

Hopefully there'll be a few of us meeting up on route which might help make a start. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

I may even push the boat out and wear my orange Newcastle shirt lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Templar

Wallsendmag said:


> I may even push the boat out and wear my orange Newcastle shirt lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Did you have that on last year ?


----------



## hugy

Wallsendmag said:


> I may even push the boat out and wear my orange Newcastle shirt lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 :lol:


----------



## audimad

Wallsendmag said:


> I'll either be there in an orange polo or a Newcastle shirt both very easily to spot as ever. Come up and say hello .


An orange Polo, have you sold your TT then? :lol:


----------



## somnambulist

I've just gone to take advantage of the 2 year web membership for £12.50 but the link I bookmarked is coming up as £25 now. Has the offer expired? I thought it was on for all of June?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Wallsendmag

Yes sorry we had to pull the offer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> I may even push the boat out and wear my orange Newcastle shirt lol


I like that idea

(0-6) :wink: :-*


----------



## hugy

When are the tickets being emailed out?


----------



## Wallsendmag

hugy said:


> When are the tickets being emailed out?


Next week

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## hugy

Wallsendmag said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are the tickets being emailed out?
> 
> 
> 
> Next week
> 
> Sent from a fruity device
Click to expand...

Lovely


----------



## Wallsendmag

hugy said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are the tickets being emailed out?
> 
> 
> 
> Next week
> 
> Sent from a fruity device
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely
Click to expand...

When I get home from holiday lol

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## brittan

Wallsendmag said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are the tickets being emailed out?
> 
> 
> 
> Next week
> 
> Sent from a fruity device
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I get home from holiday lol
> 
> Sent from a fruity device
Click to expand...

Have you been away? I hadn't really noticed. :roll:


----------



## audimad

I wondered when the tickets were out too.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

No it's not if it is any of your or anyone else's business


----------



## Matt B

What's the speed bump situation at this venue?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Matt B said:


> What's the speed bump situation at this venue?


Nobody had any problems last year

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## Templar

The HMM at Gaydon is a great place to hold a club meet, more so now we can have a tinkle round the track too. Some great cars to view in the museum. Fingers crossed for some sunshine.

P.s no issues with speed bumps that I was aware of.


----------



## Matt B

Thanks for the replies chaps.


----------



## robokn

What time to turn up on Sunday??


----------



## Nem

robokn said:


> What time to turn up on Sunday??


We can't let any cars in until 10am, if people arrive before they will be held in the top car park until that time.

So if you aim for 10am or just after that would be great


----------



## hugy

The weather forecast looks good


----------



## Nem

hugy said:


> The weather forecast looks good


It certainly does, fingers crossed!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Have a great time guys, wish I could be there but would get stopped for kerb crawling unless I took my "35mph" speed limiter off!!  :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69

What email address are tickets being sent from? I get a *few* emails a day so it would help if I can flag it on it's arrival.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Pugwash69 said:


> What email address are tickets being sent from? I get a *few* emails a day so it would help if I can flag it on it's arrival.


membership.secretary at ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Kevybtt

Heeeeeelp,

I have forgot my password to the TTOC site, the password retrieval email request doesn't work and no reply to my email from the site.

My question is, can I buy the tickets on the day ?


----------



## neilc

Unfortunately I will no longer be able to attend the EvenTT13 as a sponsor due to serious personal issues.

Apologies to all fellow TTOC members as I was looking forward to placing more names to faces and of course enjoying the banter with the normal culprits.

Hope to catch up soon.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## warrenstuart

Kevybtt said:


> My question is, can I buy the tickets on the day ?


+1 as our numbers still aren't confirmed and my not be until as late as Fri or Sat so to purchase on the gate would be very useful?

Warren.


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Unfortunately I will no longer be able to attend the EvenTT13 as a sponsor due to serious personal issues.
> 
> Apologies to all fellow TTOC members as I was looking forward to placing more names to faces and of course enjoying the banter with the normal culprits.
> 
> Hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil


+1


----------



## Nem

Yes, you can buy on the gate, no problem.

8)


----------



## liffy99

Is it too late to order tickets ?
Can I print them off in advance ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

liffy99 said:


> Is it too late to order tickets ?
> Can I print them off in advance ?


Advance orders will close Thursday night after that you can buy at the gate


----------



## Templar

Has emailing of the tickets started yet ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Templar said:


> Has emailing of the tickets started yet ?


yes just , the rest will be going out soon


----------



## Templar

Wallsendmag said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has emailing of the tickets started yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> yes just , the rest will be going out soon
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I only ask because I need to print them off at work.


----------



## TThriller

I was hoping to make the event, but the timing this year has caught me out: only one week after Le Mans 24 Hours and on the same weekend as Silverstone F1!!!

What was wrong with the usual early July slot?

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

TThriller said:


> I was hoping to make the event, but the timing this year has caught me out: only one week after Le Mans 24 Hours and on the same weekend as Silverstone F1!!!
> 
> What was wrong with the usual early July slot?
> 
> Dave


There were very few dates available when we booked last summer , this was the best available .


----------



## Pugwash69

My tickets arrived. I bought two (one for my wife) and have two emails to print, different ticket numbers but both saying "Member:2" on them. Is this correct?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Pugwash69 said:


> My tickets arrived. I bought two (one for my wife) and have two emails to print, different ticket numbers but both saying "Member:2" on them. Is this correct?


you have a PM :wink:


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> Unfortunately I will no longer be able to attend the EvenTT13 as a sponsor due to serious personal issues.
> 
> Apologies to all fellow TTOC members as I was looking forward to placing more names to faces and of course enjoying the banter with the normal culprits.
> 
> Hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil


  next time bud, keep


----------



## bam4me

Are dogs allowed on the day?


----------



## phope

http://www.heritage-motor-centre.co.uk/ ... estions/#9



> With the exception of guide dogs, we regret that pets are not permitted anywhere in the Museum. Dogs are, however, permitted in the grounds where most special event days take place but must be kept on a lead not exceeding 3 metres. Owners are required to clear up after their pets and dispose of any waste in a sealed bag.


----------



## Pugwash69

neilc said:


> Unfortunately I will no longer be able to attend the EvenTT13 as a sponsor due to serious personal issues.


That's a shame Neil, for yours is about the only name I can remember.


----------



## carpet3

What are the arrangements for food/drink?

Is it a case of bringing your own or is there somewhere there to buy from?


----------



## phope

http://www.heritage-motor-centre.co.uk/ ... ctaij54YwU



> Open from 10.00am to 4.30 pm daily.
> 
> Situated on the first floor, the Junction 12 Cafe serves a delicious range of hot and cold meals, snacks and drinks, freshly prepared onsite by our catering team.
> 
> Breakfast is served 10-11 am, choose from fresh fruit salad and cereals to bacon and sausage baps. Every lunch there is a daily hot special such as Beef and Ale Pie, Lasagne, Risotto, Fish and Chips and there is always a full vegetarian option. If you fancy a lighter bite, there is homemade soup, jacket potatoes, sandwiches and our delicious salad bar stocked daily with a fresh salad options.
> 
> Children can choose a smaller portion of the daily special, a healthily children's lunch box or the ever popular nuggets or pizza served with chips.
> 
> We are fully licensed offering beer and wine as well as a full range of soft drinks but no cafe would be complete with out Tea and Cake. We serve fresh ground bean to cup coffee - cappuccino, mocha, latte are all available, along with hot chocolate and a range of traditional teas and fruit teas all topped off with lashings of homemade cakes - which will you choose?


----------



## Mc7donald

As always we have been working with our advertising partners and contacting suitable traders to attend our EvenTT, the following list comprises those confirmed to this point.


----------



## kiddy31

Tried to gettickets online but not available!
Can I just turn up and pay at the gate?

Can I just turn up and payat the gate


----------



## warrenstuart

Yes you can pay on the gate, i asked the same question.

Warren.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi guys,
Enjoy the evenTT and drive carefully!

8)


----------



## peter-ss

After being rained off and then working through gale force winds the car's finally ready.








See you all there.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil

Hi Peter,

Car looks great, I cleaning mine early in the morning, look forward to seeing you all on Sunday.

Phil


----------



## paulc1

The valet department at work today did a fab job on my car today , it was end of month my busiest day of the month hence why they did my car , engine bay and underneath bonnet the works , they exceeded my expectations


----------



## TT Owners Club

We'll also have a laptop with the full registered version of VAGCOM/VCDS available this weekend at the club stand - let us know if you need any scans or tweaks made to your TT !


----------



## Wallsendmag

Audiphil said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Car looks great, I cleaning mine early in the morning, look forward to seeing you all on Sunday.
> 
> Phil


Whoever specified that from the factory did a great job :roll: :wink:


----------



## hugy

Anyone know a good jetwash in the Kenilworth area?
I drove through awful weather yesterday from Holyhead to Manchester.
I'm heading down to kenilworth this morning so will have plenty of time to clean up (again)!


----------



## Pugwash69

I've packed my brolly, ticket, wife and camera for tomorrow. Anything else I need?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Sun sceen


----------



## Pugwash69

Damn I hope so!


----------



## hugy

BURNT!


----------



## Templar

Was a good turn out of cars today and some fun on the track. Poor showing of dealers though. What happened ?

All in all a very good day today, a big thanks to everyone who made it so


----------



## barton TT

It was a shame the TT Shop and APS didn't show up today.


----------



## Pugwash69

I enjoyed it. Apologies to whoever I spoke to and forgot names of quickly! I was wearing a weather T-shirt and dragging my wife. She also enjoyed the day.


----------



## Kevybtt

Great day, the track was terrifyingly brilliant. Wow


----------



## Templar

barton TT said:


> It was a shame the TT Shop and APS didn't show up today.


Yeah and Revo/Stasis :roll:


----------



## hugy

Great day and beautiful weather  
It was great to meet some of you today and a special thanks to Phope for the vcds update.
The track was great,really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cloud

Had a fab day with glorious weather and REALLY enjoyed the track! 

It was great to see such a superb line up of TT's and seeing which ones I could recognise.


----------



## Templar

Cloud said:


> Had a fab day with glorious weather and REALLY enjoyed the track!
> 
> It was great to see such a superb line up of TT's and seeing which ones I could recognise.


The wife and I spotted your car but never got the chance to say high..you must have been hiding.


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fab day with glorious weather and REALLY enjoyed the track!
> 
> It was great to see such a superb line up of TT's and seeing which ones I could recognise.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I spotted your car but never got the chance to say high..you must have been hiding.
Click to expand...

I did spend a bit of time sat in the sun on a folding chair (eating cake) next to the the silver QS that was parked next to me, nattering with others from the NW meets. There were so many people there but it was virtually impossible to know who anyone was!

I'm pleased my car was spotted - the sticker obviously works!! :lol:


----------



## Templar

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fab day with glorious weather and REALLY enjoyed the track!
> 
> It was great to see such a superb line up of TT's and seeing which ones I could recognise.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I spotted your car but never got the chance to say high..you must have been hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did spend a bit of time sat in the sun on a folding chair (eating cake) next to the the silver QS that was parked next to me, nattering with others from the NW meets. There were so many people there but it was virtually impossible to know who anyone was!
> 
> I'm pleased my car was spotted - the sticker obviously works!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I recognised your rings :wink: lol


----------



## Audiphil

Wonderful day, great to meet so many fellow TT owners, well done to the team who put this together.


----------



## Pugwash69

I'll stick some footage together tomorrow, but these are from the 11:30 track run. *ahem* shhh! You weren't allowed to take photos. It's fair to say that reaching 102mph I didn't see the rest of you again!


----------



## Templar

Pugwash69 said:


> I'll stick some footage together tomorrow, but these are from the 11:30 track run. *ahem* shhh! You weren't allowed to take photos. It's fair to say that reaching 102mph I didn't see the rest of you again!


What happened to all the cars on the first pic ? Looks like they've just vanished.
Bet the vid is entertaining, how do you intend on posting it fella ?


----------



## sussexbythesea

Great day worth the long journey, so many decent TT's in one place.

Good to pass time with like minded peeps


----------



## Pugwash69

Templar said:


> What happened to all the cars on the first pic ? Looks like they've just vanished.


I left them all standing, or they took off somewhere ahead.



> Bet the bid is entertaining, how do you intend on posting it fella ?


I'll stick it together and upload to YouTube tomorrow. I haven't got the oomph on my laptop to edit it.


----------



## Templar

Pugwash69 said:


> [I'll stick it together and upload to YouTube tomorrow. I haven't got the oomph on my laptop to edit it.


Excellent, look forward to seeing it :wink:


----------



## brittan

I think you should consider carefully before posting in- car footage. We were asked to refrain from all photography. Ignoring that request may jeopardise access to the track on any future visit to the same venue.
I had a good chat with the two JLR chaps so don't imagine that they don't look at you tube, or even the forums.


----------



## Pugwash69

From the way they spoke, they didn't want anything showing their secret or prototype cars, but if I did post anything it'll only be TT's on the track. If it's a concern, I'll make sure it's not listed on here. PM me if you were in the 11:30 session and want to see your car disappearing into the distance.


----------



## warrenstuart

We all had a great time today, the track experience really was the hilight of the day and thanks to everyone we met and chatted to including forrest, keithtd, peter_ss and everyone else who's names we either didn't get or have forgotten!

Warren.


----------



## forker

dear all

man thanks to the organising team for today's event; who do you talk to about organising the weather so well and how can i be introduced?

thanks also to all those talking to me today and indulging my ignorance; very useful.

I'm enthused now; longer list of stuff to do than I thought.

F


----------



## Templar

forker said:


> dear all
> 
> man thanks to the organising team for today's event; who do you talk to about organising the weather so well and how can i be introduced?
> 
> thanks also to all those talking to me today and indulging my ignorance; very useful.
> 
> I'm enthused now; longer list of stuff to do than I thought.
> 
> F


Its just the start mate..when you get looking at the nice goodies that can be had. Start saving :twisted:


----------



## forest

warrenstuart said:


> We all had a great time today, the track experience really was the hilight of the day and thanks to everyone we met and chatted to including forrest, keithtd, peter_ss and everyone else who's names we either didn't get or have forgotten!
> 
> Warren.


It was good to catch up again Warren, nice to meet your family too, hope they all enjoyed the track. It really was a cracking highlight of the day

Iain


----------



## booree

It was great to see so many TTs in one place .. and all of you of course.
The race track was one of a kind experience for me, as I've never did it before.

Overall great day out on wheels 



Pugwash69 said:


> I'll stick some footage together tomorrow, but these are from the 11:30 track run. *ahem* shhh! You weren't allowed to take photos. It's fair to say that reaching 102mph I didn't see the rest of you again!


Can you PM me with the link of your video when it's ready .. I was behind you on your right side at 11:30 .. silver mk1 coupe.


----------



## SGT-tt

My first TT event and I must say I enjoyed every moment of the day met one or two of you're before at ultimate dubs and Stanford hall.
Big thanks to nick (nem) and audi Phil for the info on the rnse fitment.
And lucky me walked away with a super prize of a full wash kit so who knows my mkII could be on the concours next time round.
Wallsend Mag and his wife it was nice chatting... Cheers all.

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## SGT-tt

Here's a few I took

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## TT K8

Brilliant day - couldn't believe how fast it went by. Can we turn the wind machine down a notch for next year though please?

Loved the track session - really was the highlight as others have said, and something I think we'll all remember for a long time. Finally got the answer to that question we all ask ourselves 'I wonder how fast she would go?' - well the answer for me was 120 mph (before the hairpin loomed), which I know was a fair bit slower than some, but for a nearly 13 yr old OEM 225 TT I was pretty happy.

Roll on AITP!


----------



## [email protected]

MSS KITS at EvenTT13 - footage attached

http://www.msskits.com/video-from-eventt13/

William


----------



## 1monty

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fab day with glorious weather and REALLY enjoyed the track!
> 
> It was great to see such a superb line up of TT's and seeing which ones I could recognise.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I spotted your car but never got the chance to say high..you must have been hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did spend a bit of time sat in the sun on a folding chair (eating cake) next to the the silver QS that was parked next to me, nattering with others from the NW meets. There were so many people there but it was virtually impossible to know who anyone was!
> 
> I'm pleased my car was spotted - the sticker obviously works!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, very nice car & day out. How do I get a couple of those stickers Cloud?


----------



## 1monty

Templar said:


> Was a good turn out of cars today and some fun on the track. Poor showing of dealers though. What happened ?
> 
> All in all a very good day today, a big thanks to everyone who made it so


Yes, thanks from me & the wife for a great day. Some lovely cars & the 'track' bit was super fun. Our first TT event with some very nice people around. Very disappointing not to see more traders especiallt TT Shop as I was probably going to be buying along with others. Amazing they dont want the business!?
Cheers.


----------



## Cloud

1monty said:


> Yes, very nice car & day out. How do I get a couple of those stickers Cloud?


If it's this one I had in my window, it was from eBay - item number 360561637723 (you personalise it yourself)









If you mean the rings on the side of my car (which are easily removable if you get fed up of them) they're from eBay too, can't find the item number but just type in Audi Quattro stickers and you'll see them.


----------



## silverback77

Had an enjoyable day and great to see everyone again. Thank you to everyone who voted for my MK1 well chuffed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

silverback77 said:


> Had an enjoyable day and great to see everyone again. Thank you to everyone who voted for my MK1 well chuffed


Good to meet you mate see you at inters


----------



## Shootist

Both the wife and I had a great time. I had no idea what it would be like but I wish I had filled up with fuel before leaving the house as had to drive a bit conservatively around the emissions circuit for fear of running out of fuel :roll:

Fitted my TTOC number plate surrounds and new number plates now and the wife wants me to buy smoked indicator lenses and some tint for the headlights now.

All I can say is almost everyones car had something different to admire.


----------



## kjgouldstone

Had a great time especially on the track

Thanks for organising this


----------



## garyv6

Great day, my head matches my car now, Misano Red, www.burnttobuggery.com :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon

Hi Silverback

Somehow I also missed you at EvenTT yesterday!

I've just put up a message for May-Z to find out if he's still interested in a trip down to the Beacons next week. If you are then please let me know.

I also sent a text to Olivea yesterday to see if she was at Gaydon, but she relied that her TT is off the road for the foreseeable future!


----------



## forest

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Silverback
> 
> Somehow I also missed you at EvenTT yesterday!
> 
> I've just put up a message for May-Z to find out if he's still interested in a trip down to the Beacons next week. If you are then please let me know.
> 
> I also sent a text to Olivea yesterday to see if she was at Gaydon, but she relied that her TT is off the road for the foreseeable future!


Sorry, I missed both of you yesterday. I'm not going to be able to make it to Brecon this weekend, getting stuff sorted for impending hols. Hopefully catch up at a local meet.

Well done silverback on your award, I spotted the car next to Yellow


----------



## Templar

forest said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Silverback
> 
> Somehow I also missed you at EvenTT yesterday!
> 
> I've just put up a message for May-Z to find out if he's still interested in a trip down to the Beacons next week. If you are then please let me know.
> 
> I also sent a text to Olivea yesterday to see if she was at Gaydon, but she relied that her TT is off the road for the foreseeable future!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I missed both of you yesterday. I'm not going to be able to make it to Brecon this weekend, getting stuff sorted for impending hols. Hopefully catch up at a local meet.
> 
> Well done silverback on your award, I spotted the car next to Yellow
Click to expand...

Funny that, was just looking at the Brecon or somewhere similar for a drive out.

will see if we can put something together during this summer if there is much interest.


----------



## forest

Templar said:


> Funny that, was just looking at the Brecon or somewhere similar for a drive out.
> 
> will see if we can put something together during this summer if there is much interest.


 Went for a drive down there last August with a mate, some good photo opportunities on the outskirts of the army range, would be interested after the holiday if I'm not tied up


----------



## Templar

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that, was just looking at the Brecon or somewhere similar for a drive out.
> 
> will see if we can put something together during this summer if there is much interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Went for a drive down there last August with a mate, some good photo opportunities on the outskirts of the army range, would be interested after the holiday if I'm not tied up
Click to expand...

Why not, lets make it so :wink:


----------



## booree

Some photo shoot of the EvenTT13 ..
I felt like the only one taking pictures .. so many beauties in there

enjoy

Greg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y41qwzix90rvf8k/XbzCUeI0iI


----------



## Wallsendmag

booree said:


> Some photo shoot of the EvenTT13 ..
> I felt like the only one taking pictures .. so many beauties in there
> 
> enjoy
> 
> Greg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y41qwzix90rvf8k/XbzCUeI0iI


Some great pics of mine there 

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## Templar

booree said:


> Some photo shoot of the EvenTT13 ..
> I felt like the only one taking pictures .. so many beauties in there
> 
> enjoy
> 
> Greg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y41qwzix90rvf8k/XbzCUeI0iI


Great work Greg. My fave is the twin aspect pic with a TT in the rear view mirror and the fat ass of a roadster through the front screen.

It must be said that the quality of the cars on show Sunday were a testament to their owners.


----------



## sussexbythesea

booree said:


> Some photo shoot of the EvenTT13 ..
> I felt like the only one taking pictures .. so many beauties in there
> 
> enjoy
> 
> Greg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y41qwzix90rvf8k/XbzCUeI0iI


Nice shots Greg, thanks for posting, no.35 is mine and is better the ones I took 

I'm then in front of you on 83, when we were lining up ready for a nice little '70mph cruise' 

Last time I saw that many in front of me, without binoculars, was about 5 mins later when we were in line to get off


----------



## ttpos

Hi Guys,
I Had a really good day but NO WAY would I take my Pride and Joy around the Track.
I was tempted to, and I took a lot of Photos but i am still finding it hard to send them to the Forum any ideas on how to resize will be very welcome of what to do? ?????????? The show, it is no wonder no one wants to enter the concours I felt really ashamed of what they found wrong I felt Violated . Next time it will be spotless, it was good to see you all


----------



## Templar

ttpos said:


> Hi Guys,
> I Had a really good day but NO WAY would I take my Pride and Joy around the Track.
> I was tempted to, and I took a lot of Photos but i am still finding it hard to send them to the Forum any ideas on how to resize will be very welcome of what to do? ?????????? The show, it is no wonder no one wants to enter the concours I felt really ashamed of what they found wrong I felt Violated . Next time it will be spotless, it was good to see you all


Have you tried Photobucket or similar. Free and easy to register, create an album and post the link or just copy and paste the IMG for each pic into your post.


----------



## tim_s

Hi all,

Just wanted to drop a note to say thanks for a great day out - I'm already looking forward to EvenTT14!

Let's hope there's a better showing from the dealers next year.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## whispering john

Had a really good first event - now fully paid up Member of TTOC.


----------



## Missus_Pod

I really enjoyed seeing everyones TT's  . The problem is now i have a list of things i want to do with mine lol. Will definately come along next year and might be brave enough to go on the track then  .


----------

